# Partager ses dossiers entre deux sessions



## loukoum42 (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Je suis un peu paumée

J'ai un petit mac book avec deux utilisateurs et donc deux sessions
J'ai mis ma musique sur ma session sur i tunes et des photos dans mon dossier Image
Je voudrais que mon mari puisse avoir acces a ma musique de i tunes et a mes photos de sa session 
A pres plusieurs tentatives , j'y arrive pas 
Quelqu'un peut -il m'aider ? merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

préférences système > partage > partage de fichiers
- cliquez sur le + de la colonne "dossiers partagés" et choisissez les dossiers où sont stocké vos images et votre musique
- cliquez sur le + de la colonne "utilisateur" ajoutez la session utilisateur de votre mari et réglez ses options (lecture seule, lecture/écriture)


----------



## loukoum42 (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> préférences système > partage > partage de fichiers
> - cliquez sur le + de la colonne "dossiers partagés" et choisissez les dossiers où sont stocké vos images et votre musique
> - cliquez sur le + de la colonne "utilisateur" ajoutez la session utilisateur de votre mari et réglez ses options (lecture seule, lecture/écriture)



merci pour ta réponse 
J'avais fait tout ça
mais comment en lançant i tunes de sa session , mon mari puisse acceder aux musiques de mon i tunes ?


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

itunes > préférences > partage > partager ma bibliothèque sur mon réseau local


----------



## loukoum42 (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> itunes > préférences > partage > partager ma bibliothèque sur mon réseau local



euhhh y a pas cette option chez moi ( et je pense que c'est pour des macs en reseau)

J'ai du mal me faire comprendre , on est sur le meme ordi ( on a juste une session chacun )


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

non c'est pas pour les macs en réseau. J'ai itunes 8.2 (2.3), j'ai aussi plusieurs sessions, une X une Y. Je viens de tester chez moi. J'ai partagé la bibliothèque de la session X. Je suis allé sur la session Y. J'ai lancé itunes et je vois la bibliothèque partagée de X. 

J'ai Leopard 10.5.7 installé


----------



## loukoum42 (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> non c'est pas pour les macs en réseau. J'ai itunes 8.2 (2.3), j'ai aussi plusieurs sessions, une X une Y. Je viens de tester chez moi. J'ai partagé la bibliothèque de la session X. Je suis allé sur la session Y. J'ai lancé itunes et je vois la bibliothèque partagée de X.
> 
> J'ai Leopard 10.5.7 installé




ça marche pas chez moi 
et j'ai pas "  partager ma bibliothèque sur mon réseau local "
mon mac book est neuf , je l'ai réçu aujourd'hui donc je dois bien avoir la derniere version de Léopard


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

vous avez bien la dernière version d'itunes installée ?

moi ça donne ça


----------



## loukoum42 (9 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez bien la dernière version d'itunes installée ?
> 
> moi ça donne ça




oui j'ai la derniere version 
En fait j'avais pas compris que c'etait dans I tunes qu'il fallait cocher  donc j'ai fait tout comme tu dis et ça marche toujours pas , snif !!!!!


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

et sur la session du mari, c'est coché "recherché les bibliothèques partagées" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h30 ----------

chez moi ça donne ça 
session A (session qui partage sa bibliothèque)




session B (session qui lit la bibliothèque partagée)




et je suis sûr que c'est bien la bibliothèque de A que je lis sur la session B, car la session B n'a pas de fichier du tout dans sa bibliothèque.


[Edit] : une piste peut-être. Est-ce que vos deux comptes sont des comptes administrateurs ? Parce que les miens le sont tous les deux.


----------



## loukoum42 (9 Juillet 2009)

merci pour ta réponse
ça marche en fait j'avais pas vu mais faut regarder sur i tunes dans l'onglet a gauche sur partagé ( et là on voit bibliotheque partagé de X)
je suis un peu boulet quand meme 

Je vais tenter de voir si ça marche pour i photo


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

oui, toutes les bibliothèques partagées apparaissent ici. Ca sera pareil si vous vous connectez à un réseau par wifi ou par câble et si d'autres ordi connectés partages leur bibliothèque.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Juillet 2009)

salut

Tant qu'on parle de partage de bibliotheaue, je ne sais si c'est pour ce genre d'utilisation que tu en as besoin, mais apparement on ne peux pas mettre sur son Ipod de la zique venant d'une bibliotheque partagée, si?

Si c'est possible, comment doit on faire?


----------

